

Statins have no side effects? What our study really found - tokenadult
http://www.badscience.net/2014/03/statins-have-no-side-effects-what-our-study-really-found-its-fixable-flaws-and-why-trials-transparency-matters-again/

======
sushijain
I dream about a tl:dr button for content.

